# Mosquito 4/21



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Wanted to make a venture to Mosquito this Saturday and would be happy with whatever is biting. Do you think water clarity will be an issue come that time? Would love to find some active fish and willing to work with anyone!!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

kevyallen said:


> Wanted to make a venture to Mosquito this Saturday and would be happy with whatever is biting. Do you think water clarity will be an issue come that time? Would love to find some active fish and willing to work with anyone!!


wait for the water temp to get to at least 50 degrees.....I am


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

kevyallen said:


> Wanted to make a venture to Mosquito this Saturday and would be happy with whatever is biting. Do you think water clarity will be an issue come that time? Would love to find some active fish and willing to work with anyone!!


Was there yesterday water temp was 46.5 got one eye 18 inches north end got it trolling perch flicker shad tried vibes jig minnow and minnow on a bobber only thing productive was trolling for me good luck and keep me posted how u do


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Kev, cast the points. Water temp should be close to 50 this weekend.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Any one catching crappies? Been over 3 times and nothing so far.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Eyecrosser said:


> Any one catching crappies? Been over 3 times and nothing so far.


Was out all day today only one small crappie


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Any Walleye reports for Mosquito. I’m going to head out tomorrow afternoon into the evening.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

jjpugh said:


> Was out all day today only one small crappie


Thanks I didn't figure they were hitting yet. Will bring the boat Monday and give it a shot. Been wading and fishing on the causeway in the mornings.


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Saturday had one fish on a vibee that came unbuttoned but that was it! not a single fish all day!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

kevyallen said:


> Saturday had one fish on a vibee that came unbuttoned but that was it! not a single fish all day!!


Don't feel bad. It was a tough bite that's for sure. By the next week should have cleaner water..


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Eyecrosser said:


> Thanks I didn't figure they were hitting yet. Will bring the boat Monday and give it a shot. Been wading and fishing on the causeway in the mornings.


Not sure how the shore bite is but some guys got them trolling yesterday. Don’t ask me how. I only got 2 fish in 2 days. Never stop learning I guess


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

beetlebailey said:


> Don't feel bad. It was a tough bite that's for sure. By the next week should have cleaner water..


Rain a coming next 3 days. Yuk!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jjpugh said:


> Not sure how the shore bite is but some guys got them trolling yesterday. Don’t ask me how. I only got 2 fish in 2 days. Never stop learning I guess


Likely leadcore and flicker shad. Pretty standard technique for the 10% at Mosquito who actually "catch" eyes!


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Whats the water like out there after the weather? might be targeting eyes in the coming days


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Is the water low enough to get a boat under the bridge at the causeway?


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

4' on Monday


----------



## fishfanatic (Apr 9, 2011)

Got zip on Monday . Going out again on Friday. North end really stained nobody catching much on Monday . They will turn on soon as the water is gets warmer and clearer. Stay on the south side.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This weekend there is a walleye, bass, and crappie tournaments on mosquito! Sounds fun!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow! three on one week end ,poor lake and the fish.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Smaller, shallow lakes have turned on. The fish are more predictable. Try one in your area.The bigger,deeper lakes aren't going anywhere. Be patient.--Tim


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Skeeter was very tough while prefishing for the walleye tournament, only pulled a few, but Sunday even during the snow the walleyes really turned on, we pulled what would have been a 2 person limit plus, kept our best 5 which went 14.81lbs. Ended up with a 7th place finish out of the full field of 40 boats and as usual barely missed cashing a check. We trolled with flicker shad. The winning bag was over 17lbs! What a great inland walleye lake!!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## slicknickel (Feb 26, 2014)

North or south, what was your program? I fished north side Monday after work and marked a bunch around 8ft in 12 to 15 fow. Couldn't get a bite


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

South, #5 flickers 35-90 back 1.8-2.0

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## slicknickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## slicknickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike I just looked at your picture and realized who you are! Long time no see, tell Dana and Phillip I said hello.
Nick Genovese


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Very nice fish Mike. I am hoping to get out on Sunday. Debating on vertical jigging with minnows or trolling flicker shads. I am not the best trolled lol


----------

